# Elbow needed for Shop Vac



## hasselblad7 (Oct 6, 2016)

I mounted my shop vac to the wall but now the standard black hose sticks out too far into the shop. Anyone know where to buy a 90-degree elbow that I can push directly into the shop vac and push the hose into the other end?
I went to Home Depot and PVC pipes are either slightly too big or slightly too small.
Thanks
Ben


----------

